# Demarrer backtrack su cle usb...



## G4uthier (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé backtrack sur ma clé usb en suivant ce tutoriel : http://www.customtaro.fr/blog/?article670/creer-une-cle-usb-bootable-sous-mac

Mais lorsque je démarre mon mac en appuyant sur alt je ne peux que selectionne mon DD.
Savez vous comment je dois faire pour booter sur ma clé usb?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## G4uthier (10 Octobre 2009)

personne?


----------



## Florian1293 (10 Octobre 2009)

Je ne connais pas trop ce genre de truc, mais c'est indiqué que c'est pour un eeePC, donc c'est possible que cela ne fonctionne pas pour Mac... mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## Membre supprimé 116061 (11 Octobre 2009)

Ca marche que sur les PC car ils ont des bios et les Mac ont des EFI tu vas devoir être obligé de le graver pour booter dessus


----------

